# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Met coca cola risico op kanker !

## afra1213

Een ingrediënt dat gebruikt wordt in verschillende cola's vormt een kankerrisico en moet verboden worden, aldus een belangrijke lobbygroup.
"In tegenstelling tot de karamel die je thuis zou maken door suiker te smelten, ontstaat de kunstmatige kleurstof in cola's en andere producten door suikers te laten reageren met ammoniak en sulfieten onder hoge druk en hoge temperaturen. Hierdoor ontstaan de twee stoffen 2-MI en 4-MI, uit onderzoek van de Amerikaanse overheid blijkt dat dit leukemie, long-, lever- of schildklierkanker veroorzaakt* bij laboratoriumratten of -muizen.
De bezorgdheid omtrent deze kunstmatige bruine kleurstof groeit, volgens onderzoekers kan dit duizenden kankers veroorzaken. "De karamelkleurstof gebruikt in Coca-Cola, Pepsi en andere voedingsproducten moet verbannen worden", aldus de Amerikaanse gezondheidslobbygroep CSPI.
Vijf merken
Het 'National Toxicology Program' zegt dat er duidelijk bewijs is dat zowel 2-MI en 4-MI kanker veroorzaakt bij dieren, daarom is de kans groot dat dit bij mensen ook het geval is." Onderzoekers aan de universiteit van Californië ontdekten een beduidend niveau van 4-MI in vijf verschillende merken cola. Directeur van de lobbygroep CSPI vraagt de Amerikaanse overheid om actie te ondernemen: "Kankerverwekkende kleurstoffen horen niet thuis in voeding, zeker niet wanneer het enkel van esthetisch belang is. De naam karamelkleurstof beschrijft niet duidelijk dat het om een additief gaat. Het is een geconcentreerde bruine mengeling van chemische stoffen die niet in de natuur voorkomen."
De CSPI voegt er aan toe dat het verhoogde risico geassocieerd met de consumptie van deze chemische stoffen extreem klein is. De tien theelepels suiker in een blikje cola vormt een groter gezondheidsprobleem. Maar het niveau van 4-MI in de geteste cola's veroorzaken toch jaarlijks duizenden kankers bij de Amerikaanse bevolking.

----------


## gossie

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Ja, sorry, maar ik geloof niet dat cola altijd risico geeft op kanker.
Volgens mij wil jij, Afra 1213 cola uit het leven bannen???? Zo ook je eerdere reacties van postings van 1 a 2 jaar geleden, waar jij nu op reageert!!

Jij kende 2 personen die last van hun alvleesklier hadden en die cola dronken en eigenlijk vergif waren, zoals jij meldde!!!!

Goed ik ken 1 persoon die kanker heeft, waar in Nederland ongeveer 200 personen in totaal dat hebben ... Deze persoon heeft nooit cola oftewel coca cola gedronken.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(en heeft zeer zeldzame kanker) :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## afra1213

Ja ik zou inderdaad wilen dat een ieder cola uit hun leven zal bannen.

Je voorbeeld hierboven is niet vergelijkbaar, in je voorbeeld kan de kanker inderdaad niet door de 
cola ontstaan zijn.

Deze twee onderstaande voorbeelden van mij berusten op feiten de de cola was de oorzaak van het probleem. Ik heb het met mijn eigen ogen waargenomen, samen met de personen die deze problemen haden.

_Eens per 14 dagen trok het licht bij een vriendin van mijn vrouw in een van haar ogen weg en zag zij al twee jaar wazig 
Twee jaar gelopen bij oogarts (specialist), deze gaf uiteindelijk maar bloedverdunners omdat hij niets kon vinden en dacht dat de aders naar de ogen verstopt waren. 
Totdat iemand vertelde dat cola light en ook gewone cola de alvleesklier erg aantasten, met name bij mensen met een van nature zwakke alvleesklier. 
De alvleesklier kan een reactie op de ogen. 
Na totaal gestopt te zijn met de cola light te drinken en enkele kruiden voor de alvleesklier ingenomen te hebben was het probleem na 3 maanden geheel genezen en is niet meer teruggekomen. 

Tweede ervaring met cola light (aspertaam houdend) 
mijn neefje, van 14 jaar had al twee jaar rode vlekken op een van zijn benen. De dermataloog kon dit met zalfjes al 2 jaar niet verhelpen. 
Dit kwam uiteindelijk ook van de alvleesklier en het cola light drinken. 
Na dat mijn neefje hiermee gestopt was, en een kruiden kuur voor de alvleesklier, verdween dit probleem na 4 weken. 
_

Je hoef mij niet te geloven, en je mag uiteraard gewoon je cola blijven drinken, het is immers door onze overheid goedgekeurd.

----------

